# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Maio 2017



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2017 às 09:02)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Serrano (1 Mai 2017 às 10:56)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, mas a temperatura ainda não passou de 8.5°C.


----------



## Dan (2 Mai 2017 às 13:26)

As manhãs de geada, nestes últimos dias, deixaram marcas na vegetação.

Pude observar várias nogueiras e figueiras com as folhas queimadas e até algumas espécies selvagens também danificadas.

Nogueiras, fotos de hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2017 às 15:23)

Boas tardes .

De volta ...motivo da ausência...PC pifou ,está estrear um novo ,o mês parece querer arrancar com algum calor nestes 3 dias,manhã com céu limpo com aumento de nuvens altas ,com 27.9ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 9.2ºC / 25.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2017 às 18:00)

Boas ...nuvens altas e ainda quente,com 28.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2017 às 20:19)

Boas...final de tarde muita calma ...nuvens altas ,com 23.8ºC e mais uma rega manual .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2017 às 21:55)

Boas...hoje foi o dia mais quente  do ano...tudo calmo na rua ,ainda com 20.1ºC 31%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.8ºC / 28.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2017 às 12:43)

Boas...o dia nasceu tapado por nuvens altas ...vão aparecendo nuvens médias...estar a ficar abafado ,com 24.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2017 às 14:36)

Boas...nuvens altas e médias ...ar muito quente e abafado ,com 25.4ºC e 27%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2017 às 17:12)

Boas...nuvens altas e algum vento quente,com 25.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2017 às 21:01)

Boas...cá vai o posts 15.000 ...só nublado e o vento aumentar ,com 20.4ºC 47%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2017 às 22:20)

Boas...mais nublado e algum vento de SSW,com 19.2ºC 50%HR.

Dados de hoje 16.6ºC / 26.4ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (4 Mai 2017 às 22:57)

Boas. 18.3ºC e 67%hr. Nuvens altas filtram o luar.


----------



## keipha (5 Mai 2017 às 07:57)

Boas
 Chuva forte por volta das 0300 e agora junto as 0600. Para já não chove apenas nublado.

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2017 às 12:30)

Boas ...de madrugada ela foi fraca ,depois das 11h têm chovido bem ,com 11.5ºC e 8.4mm.


----------



## huguh (5 Mai 2017 às 13:03)

bela chuvada há cerca de hora e meia atrás
durante a madrugada não sei, que dormi que nem uma pedra


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2017 às 15:00)

Boas...finalmente ao fim de 39 dias de seca  assistiu-se já uma rega de jeito ...de momento sol e nuvens,com 17.2ºC e 9.5mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2017 às 19:00)

Boas...a tarde têm sido sol e nuvens...com alguns aguaceiros mais a passar ao lado ,algum vento e com 15.2ºC 49%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2017 às 21:47)

Boas...já com céu limpo...vento ficou mais fraco...a noite a ficar fresquinha...de momento 12.8ºC 46%HR...de ficou-se pelos 9.5mm.


----------



## keipha (5 Mai 2017 às 21:54)

Por agora chove fraco. O dia segue com 14mm de acumulado. Alguns aguaceiros durante o dia.

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (6 Mai 2017 às 11:01)

11.6°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Dan (6 Mai 2017 às 11:49)

Alguma chuva no dia de ontem e até um pouco de saraiva num aguaceiro à tarde. A chuva destes últimos dias reforçou o verde na paisagem, depois dum abril seco.

Um verdilhão na cerejeira.






Este ano a floração da giesta amarela esta a ser um pouco mais cedo.


----------



## Dan (6 Mai 2017 às 15:19)

Ainda algumas marcas das geadas da última semana.

Em primeiro plano, uma nogueira com as folhas queimadas.





Na linha de água, umas árvores queimadas, possivelmente nogueiras também.





Uma nogueira.





Estas plantas parecem-me _Ailanthus altissima.









_


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2017 às 15:24)

Boas ...depois uma manhã com céu sempre muito nublado...de momento já com algumas abertas e sol quente,com 19.5ºC e algum vento.

Dados de ontem 11.0ºC / 18.0ºC e 9.5mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2017 às 20:49)

Boas...tarde por vezes com muitas nuvens e sol quente...de momento mais limpo e vento fraco,com 17.6ºC 43%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2017 às 22:51)

Boas...ainda algumas nuvens de passagem ,vento muito fraco ,com 16.2ºC 47%HR.

Dados de hoje 7.8ºC / 19.8ºC.


----------



## Serrano (7 Mai 2017 às 10:46)

Manhã de sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 12.9°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2017 às 17:20)

Boas ...voltamos aos dias de céu limpo e já com uma temperatura alta,com 26.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2017 às 20:00)

Boas...fim de tarde calma...ainda com muito sol ,com 25.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2017 às 22:41)

Boas...noite calma ,sem frio,com 21.1ºC e 22%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.2ºC / 27.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2017 às 13:34)

Boas ...mais um dia quentinho ...algumas nuvens fracas ,com 26.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2017 às 15:50)

Boas...sol bem quente ,algumas nuvens e com 28.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2017 às 17:01)

Boas...dia mais quente  do ano por estas paragens  29.3ºC...de momento 29.1ºC e algumas nuvens altas .


----------



## Z13 (8 Mai 2017 às 18:07)

Por Bragança tivemos a tarde mais quente de 2017. 30,4ºC na minha estação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2017 às 19:41)

Boas ...isto hoje ainda se sente o ar mesmo ...ainda 27.2ºC...vá que amanhã já baixa .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2017 às 22:04)

Boas...noite calma ,com 20.7ºC 35%HR.

Dados de hoje 16.0ºC / 29.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2017 às 14:12)

Boas ...mais nuvens e mais fresco ...muito bom ...só falta a ,com 19.8ºC 44%HR.


----------



## Nordico (9 Mai 2017 às 15:54)

Para mim, vindo da Suécia, o clima das altas colinas perto de Arganil e Côja no centro de Portugal é perfeito em Maio.   Alguns dias, chove, algum dia é quente bastante e então outra vez alguns dias é frio e tão cinzento quanto um verão em Scotland. Talvez muito cedo para a praia fluvial ou para a costa.

Mas a única coisa a apreciar é a abundância de flores e insetos.   Em Maio de 2016, criei este pequeno vídeo sobre a zona perto da aldeia de Sardal, perto de Benfeita, mostrando as encostas em terraços, as flores e os edifícios antigos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2017 às 16:20)

Boas...céu mais aberto e a ficar mais ventoso,com 22.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2017 às 18:57)

Boas..não há chuva ...mas há ventania .


----------



## Z13 (9 Mai 2017 às 19:48)

Boas, por Bragança ainda prometeu... mas vai tudo passar ao lado...








Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2017 às 22:03)

Boas...nada de chuva e céu muito aberto ...noite mais fresca e algum vento,com 16.3ºC 66%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.4ºC / 22.5ºC.


----------



## k1d_16 (9 Mai 2017 às 23:16)

O que eu gostava de estar no norte do país hoje... Print feito às 20h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2017 às 14:04)

Boa tarde de ...já começou a chegar alguma coisa de jeito ...chove bem de algum tempo para cá ,tudo tapado ,com 15.6ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## huguh (10 Mai 2017 às 14:57)

bela chuvada a cair desde as 13h


----------



## huguh (10 Mai 2017 às 16:03)

ui o que chove!!
Chuva torrencial, incrível


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2017 às 17:19)

Boas ...tarde aguaceiros e por vezes moderados ,tudo tapado ,com 14.4ºC e 8.4mm.


----------



## k1d_16 (10 Mai 2017 às 19:02)

Será que é hoje que vamos ter direito a uns flashs e uns roncos? 
A aguardar ansiosamente


----------



## Célia Salta (10 Mai 2017 às 20:01)

Por aqui está a passar ao lado, mas ja da para matar saudades roncos constantes  pena não ser uma hora mais tarde tb se alegravam os olhos


----------



## k1d_16 (10 Mai 2017 às 20:41)

Célia Salta disse:


> Por aqui está a passar ao lado, mas ja da para matar saudades roncos constantes  pena não ser uma hora mais tarde tb se alegravam os olhos



Segundo os ecos no radar está a passar por cima da Sertã


----------



## k1d_16 (10 Mai 2017 às 20:54)

Já se começam a ouvir os roncos, mas muito longe


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2017 às 21:25)

Boas...chove bem  a cântaros,com 12.3ºC e 11.6mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2017 às 21:30)

E já faz barulho .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2017 às 21:36)

Até faz fumo ...18.0mm.


----------



## rubenpires93 (10 Mai 2017 às 21:46)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> E já faz barulho .


Nada de especial, não oiço nada! Quanto aos aguaceiros sim


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2017 às 21:48)

Estava a abrandar...novamente há carga,estava mesmo a fazer falta ,com 23.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2017 às 21:50)

rubenpires disse:


> Nada de especial, não oiço nada! Quanto aos aguaceiros sim


Pelo menos 2 estouros a para os lados do sul,não foi por cima da cidade .


----------



## Z13 (10 Mai 2017 às 21:52)

Dia de chuva com um entardecer cheio de tonalidades!


















Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nordico (10 Mai 2017 às 22:04)

Boa noite Z13, 

Tuas fotos são muito bonitas.

A segunda foto, por favor, podes me dizer onde este local é? Parece uma paisagem maravilhosa ...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2017 às 22:27)

Boas...novamente os aguaceiros mas brandos,com 12.4ºC e 24.2mm.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Mai 2017 às 09:46)

Finalmente bom tempo!
Choveu toda a noite em Chaves e continua...

Maravilha para as batatas, milho, centeio, abóboras e tudo o resto... penas as vinhas que foram dizimadas com as últimas geadas... não resolve nada mas ajuda... espero que continue a cair...


----------



## MSantos (11 Mai 2017 às 10:34)

Z13 disse:


> Dia de chuva com um entardecer cheio de tonalidades!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente! 

Castelo de Algoso na segunda foto?

Que tenho saudades dessas paisagens!


----------



## Snifa (11 Mai 2017 às 10:39)

MSantos disse:


> Castelo de Algoso na segunda foto?



Trata-se do Castelo de Penas Roias, fica a uns 7/8 km a NE de Mogadouro, sensivelmente.

A serra que se vê logo atrás, com as eólicas, é a Serra da Castanheira.


----------



## MSantos (11 Mai 2017 às 10:42)

Snifa disse:


> Trata-se do Castelo de Penas Roias, fica a uns 7/8 km a NE de Mogadouro, sensivelmente.
> 
> A serra que se vê logo atrás, com as eólicas, é a Serra da Castanheira.



Bem me parecia que o enquadramento paisagístico não batia certo com Algoso, embora o castelo à distancia da foto não pareça assim tão diferente do de Algoso.  Esse Castelo de Penas Roias nunca tive oportunidade de conhecer, está inserido numa paisagem fantástica.

Obrigado pela informação?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2017 às 11:35)

Boas ...acaba de cair mais um aguaceiro forte ,durante a noite alguns aguaceiros fracos,com 13.8ºC e 2.0mm.

Dados de hontem11.6ºC / 19.1ºC e 25.3mm de .


----------



## Nickname (11 Mai 2017 às 12:48)

Grande chuvada na última meia-hora.


----------



## keipha (11 Mai 2017 às 13:19)

Forte aguaceiro em Carregal do Sal. Chuva muito intensa com granizo á mistura e uns quantos raios.

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2017 às 13:36)

Boas...de vez em quando,lá vai uma descarga ,muito escuro nos arredores e ao longe de vez em quando ,com 14.6ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Mai 2017 às 13:59)

Boa tarde. Os aguaceiros intensificaram-se agora ao começo da tarde, neste momento existem já várias inundações pontuais pela cidade e arredores.
A trovoada tem andado algo afastada


----------



## Nickname (11 Mai 2017 às 14:43)

Volta a chover com mais intensidade, e já se ouvem alguns trovões...
O aeródromo ia com 25.6mm acumulados até às 14h

9.3mm em Nelas na última hora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2017 às 16:14)

Boas...neste momento forte a passar por cima de mim...até alumina a casa por dentro ...muito escuro ,com 12.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2017 às 17:28)

Trovoada a a chegar e com .


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mai 2017 às 17:52)

Digamos que tem sido um dia muito animado no interior centro:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2017 às 18:44)

Boas...mais calmo,mais no horizonte ,com 13.5ºC e 6.0mm...já perto...já ronca .


----------



## PedroAfonso (11 Mai 2017 às 19:34)

Tarde interessante entre Castelo Branco e o Fundão. Neste momento o cenário está interessante para fotos.


----------



## PedroAfonso (11 Mai 2017 às 19:39)

pela Covilha há algum tempo que não chove, já no Fundão o cenário é diferente.


----------



## Dan (11 Mai 2017 às 20:36)

Por aqui, um ou outro aguaceiro mais intenso e acompadrado de saraiva, mas a maior parte foram de curta duração e intensidade fraca ou moderada. O dia foi fresco, com a temperatura a variar entre 9ºC e 15ºC. 










Por agora 12ºC e algumas nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2017 às 21:34)

Boas...chove a cântaros ,nem se vê a estrada .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2017 às 21:39)

Ainda mais só com esta vazada já vai nos 5.0mm .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2017 às 22:07)

Boas...já parou...em 15minutos foram 6.2mm de chuva ,com 12.1ºC e o geral do dia vai nos 12.2mm.


----------



## AnDré (12 Mai 2017 às 01:42)

Boa rega ontem em Várzea da Serra. O dia terminou com *52,8mm*, o que acabou por ser o dia mais chuvoso do ano civil e hidrológico. 

O mês segue com *83,6mm*.


----------



## Nickname (12 Mai 2017 às 11:24)

Mais uma manhã de chuva quase ininterrupta, ainda que maioritariamente  fraca.
Vento fraco a moderado.

*15.3mm* acumulados no aeródromo até às 11h
*89.6mm* no total do mês, já não muito longe da média.

Temperatura fresca, ronda os *13ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2017 às 12:15)

Boas..mais uma noite bem regada ,continua o dia muito cinzento  e algum vento ,com 17.0ºC e vai 7.0mmm.

Dados de ontem 11.7ºC / 16.0ºC e 13.7mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2017 às 13:45)

Boas...mais uma camada de aguaceiros ...de momento ,com 16.3ºC.


----------



## Norther (12 Mai 2017 às 13:53)

mais um dia de bela chuvadas, às pancadas como se diz pelo povo, por vezes algum sol e com uma temperatura que ronda os 10ºC e vento fraco de este


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2017 às 15:43)

Boas...ainda momentos de muito nublado ,vento mais moderado ,com 19.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2017 às 18:55)

Boas...tarde mais aberta com largos momentos de sol ,vento ainda meio agitado ,com 17.4ºC.


----------



## huguh (12 Mai 2017 às 19:02)

mais um dia de aguaceiros intensos e sol
basta dizer que saí ao inicio da tarde com chuva torrencial e cheguei com sol e calor..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2017 às 21:28)

Boas...céu meio nublado e vento fresco,com 15.1ºC.


----------



## Serrano (13 Mai 2017 às 11:01)

13.1°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2017 às 11:59)

Bons dias ...sol a querer aparecer ,com momentos de muito nublado,com 18.0ºC e algum vento de WNW.

Dados de ontem 12.1ºC / 19.1ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## Dan (13 Mai 2017 às 12:17)

Por aqui céu nublado e 15ºC, mas o sol já apareceu algumas vezes.

Um dos vários pombos torcazes que andam nesta altura do ano aqui perto da minha janela.


----------



## huguh (13 Mai 2017 às 14:29)

volta a cair mais um aguaceiro moderado


----------



## Nickname (13 Mai 2017 às 14:59)

Chuva fraca/moderada nos últimos 15 minutos, é o único aguaceiro mais significativo desde o início da manhã.
Hoje a temperatura está um pouco mais amena, ronda os* 16.5ºC*, e o vento sopra com menos intensidade.


----------



## Dan (13 Mai 2017 às 15:19)

Um aguaceiro moderado nos últimos 10 minutos. Por agora 13,5ºC e céu muito nublado,não deve tardar muito para voltar a chover.


----------



## keipha (13 Mai 2017 às 15:41)

Acabou agora um aguaceiro bastante intenso com granizo á mistura. Rendeu em 15/20min 10.5mm. 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (13 Mai 2017 às 15:46)

Começa agora mesmo a chover com muita intensidade!!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2017 às 16:44)

Boas...tarde sempre nublado e sem chuva,com 19.3ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (13 Mai 2017 às 17:41)

Chuva com alguma intensidade. 15.8ºC e 65%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2017 às 17:42)

Boas...a primeira gravanada do dia ...chove bem ,com 16.1ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (13 Mai 2017 às 17:50)

Todo o Interior Centro vai levar com chuva nas próximas horas..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2017 às 21:54)

Boas...meio nublado e vento fraco,com 13.7ºC e 74%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.5ºC / 20.2ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Serrano (14 Mai 2017 às 10:42)

Céu muito nublado no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 12.3°C.


----------



## Z13 (14 Mai 2017 às 11:31)

Por Bragança também muito nublado e apenas *14,5ºC*... muito longe dos 20ºC previstos. Veremos quando abre o sol!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2017 às 13:29)

Boas...ainda momentos de muito nublado ,com 19.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2017 às 17:47)

Boas...nublado e abafado ,com 21.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2017 às 20:33)

Boas...fim de tarde calmex ,nuvens vão desaparecendo ...e estamos a voltar ao bom tempo ,com 18.7ºC 50%HR>.


----------



## Dan (14 Mai 2017 às 21:10)

Pelas arribas do Douro o dia de hoje foi soalheiro e até um pouco quente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2017 às 22:22)

Boas...noite calmex ,com 17.0ºC 60%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.9ºC / 22.4ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (14 Mai 2017 às 23:57)

14.4ºC e 77%hr. Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2017 às 13:16)

Boas...nuvens altas e mais quente,com 23.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2017 às 14:13)

Boas ...mais nublado e abafado ,com 25.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2017 às 17:32)

Boas...tarde nublada e sem vento,de momento 26.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2017 às 22:11)

Boas..noite calmex ...noite tropical ,com 22.2ºC 34%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.9ºC / 26.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2017 às 12:43)

Boas ...nuvens altas e abafado ,com 27.9ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2017 às 14:46)

Boas ...está a começar a trabalhar para a máxima...já incomoda ,com 29.2ºC e ar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2017 às 15:39)

Máxima do ano...29.4ºC...hoje deve ser a primeira trintena do ano .


----------



## Albifriorento (16 Mai 2017 às 15:49)

Calor insuportável. Se fosse em Julho era um dia fresco, mas tanto calor assim de repente?

Bem, temos que o aguentar.

Céu limpo, sem vento, uma ligeira neblina em altitude.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2017 às 17:24)

Boas...como estava previsto...já houve a primeira trintena do ano...já bateu nos 30.6ºC ,nuvens de aparecer ,com 29.8ºC.


----------



## huguh (16 Mai 2017 às 17:25)

este calor parece os dias de trovoada, abafado
está a chuviscar fraco agora


----------



## Dan (16 Mai 2017 às 18:30)

Chuva e 25ºC por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2017 às 18:35)

Boas...céu tapado e ambiente sufocante ...nem se consegue respirar ,com 28.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2017 às 21:04)

Boas...nublado e sem vento,com 24.9ºC 32%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2017 às 21:59)

Boas...nublado e já com ar a mexer-se mas quente,com 24.3ºC 42%HR.

Dados de hoje 19.4ºC / 30.6ºC .


----------



## Dan (17 Mai 2017 às 10:05)

Manhã cinzenta e com períodos de chuva fraca, 17ºC por agora.


----------



## Serrano (17 Mai 2017 às 10:30)

Esteve a chover bem na Covilhã durante alguns minutos e ainda se ouviu um trovão, mas agora está mais calmo e já chove de forma fraca.


----------



## Norther (17 Mai 2017 às 10:30)

bom dia, dia nublado e com aguaceiros por vezes intensos, a temperatura ronda os 16ºC com vento muito fraco NO


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2017 às 12:21)

Boas...primeira noite com temperatura tropical ...não baixou dos 21.5ºC...hoje mais fresco ,pelo menos de manhã...pingou ainda durante alguns minutos pelas 10h...céu continua nublado,mas o sol já com vontade de aparecer ,com 22.9ºC 42%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2017 às 12:55)

Boas ...o céu a ficar limpo...gajo lá cima a começar apertar ,com 24.5ºC...bem quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2017 às 13:49)

Boas...já com sol  a 100%...algumas nuvens de calor a chegarem ,com 25.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2017 às 16:37)

Boas ...mais nuvens de calor e de bom tempo ,o vento de WNW aumentar ,a varrer já o ar quente ,com 27.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2017 às 19:27)

Boas...boa brisa já em movimento ...não tarda que a minima de hoje passe há história...de momento 22.1ºC...depois de uma minima 21.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2017 às 20:30)

Boa brisa já a rolar e vontade de abrir as janelas...já se sente calor por casa ,com 18.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2017 às 22:44)

Boas...boa brisa e forte,janelas abertas viradas para WNW ,a casa estava a ficar quente ,com 22.8ºC e la fora 15.8ºC.


----------



## srr (18 Mai 2017 às 00:04)




----------



## criz0r (18 Mai 2017 às 09:51)

srr disse:


>



Que bela explosão "Atómica"


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2017 às 11:47)

Bons dias ...noite ventosa e continua ,vento fresco mas o sol é quentinho ,com 18.1ºC.

Dados de ontem 14.7ºC / 28.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2017 às 14:00)

Boas ...continuação para a tarde...bem arejada ,com 20.3ºC...está bom para o passeio da tarde .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2017 às 18:00)

Boas...uma boa tarde de passeio,com céu limpo e ambiente agradável ,com 20.7ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2017 às 20:45)

Boas...o dia terminar limpo e algum fresco...de momento 15.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2017 às 22:06)

Boas...vento de WNW ,com 13.0ºC e 46%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2017 às 11:26)

Bons dias ...noite ventosa e manhã ,céu limpo ,com 16.9ºC e o vento querer perder força.

Dados de ontem 10.7ºC / 21.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2017 às 12:39)

Boas ...muito sol e ainda algum vento de N...com 19.0ºC...temperatura suave .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2017 às 14:16)

Boas ...mais uma tarde porreira para o passeio...muito sol e uma temperatura suave ,com 20.5ºC e o vento mais calmo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2017 às 21:32)

Boas...mais uma boa tarde...e um final de dia já com vento mais calmex ,com 17.9ºC e 34%HR.

Dados de hoje 9.3ºC / 23.7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2017 às 00:26)

Mínima de 0,3C em Várzea da Serra - cimo de vila. 
Segundo uma tia minha, a noite foi de forte geada, que queimou as batatas e outras culturas que já estavam com algum desenvolvimento.


Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (20 Mai 2017 às 09:46)

As mínimas desceram bastante nestes últimos dois dias, valores de 3ºC em várias estações aqui da região, Carrazeda de Ansiães com uma mínima inferir a zero. Alguma geada nas áreas mais abrigadas e vento fresco durante o dia, apesar do sol. A tarde e hoje já não vai ser tão fresca.


----------



## Nickname (20 Mai 2017 às 10:27)

Céu limpo, dia que se avizinha quente, temperatura já próxima dos 18ºC.

Mapa das máximas e mínimas de ontem, com dados do ipma e das estações do wunderground que eu considero mais fiáveis.

A mínima da localidade mais a Norte, foi de 0.3°C como disse o André, não sei onde fui buscar os -0.4°C


----------



## Serrano (20 Mai 2017 às 10:52)

14°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2017 às 11:10)

Bons dias ...parece que já temos o tempo mais quentinho,com 22.2ºC...já começou aquecer .


----------



## Bajorious (20 Mai 2017 às 12:08)

Bom dia. Céu limpo. 18.4°C e 36%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2017 às 18:31)

Boas ...hoje vai apertando ,com 28.5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2017 às 20:35)

Nickname disse:


> Céu limpo, dia que se avizinha quente, temperatura já próxima dos 18ºC.
> 
> Mapa das máximas e mínimas de ontem, com dados do ipma e das estações do wunderground que eu considero mais fiáveis.
> 
> A mínima da localidade mais a Norte, foi de 0.3°C como disse o André, não sei onde fui buscar os -0.4°C



Fui agora verificar e a mínima foi de 0,2ºC e não 0,3ºC como mostra o WU. Não é a primeira vez que os valores do WU diferem uma ou duas décimas. 
Agora, de 0,3ºC para -0,4ºC ainda é alguma diferença.

Voltou a gear esta madrugada, embora mais fraco.
A temperatura mínima registada pela estação foi de 3,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2017 às 21:06)

Boas...mais um final de tarde calmo ,com 23.5ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## Bajorious (20 Mai 2017 às 22:33)

Algumas nuvens. Vento fraco.

19.9ºC e 20%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2017 às 22:59)

Boas..tudo calmo ,vento muito fraco,com 21.9ºC 22%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.1ºC / 28.9ºC .


----------



## Serrano (21 Mai 2017 às 10:38)

Céu muito nublado no Sarzedo, com o vento a marcar a presença e a temperatura em 18.7°C.


----------



## Z13 (23 Mai 2017 às 16:28)

Então pessoal?? Ninguém gosta de calor??
Por Bragança é o dia mais quente do ano... 32,4ºC actuais... 

Aguardemos por quinta e a sua convecção!


----------



## huguh (23 Mai 2017 às 17:03)

Por aqui já esteve assim hoje... imaginem no verão
Foto de amigo no face


----------



## Nickname (23 Mai 2017 às 17:22)

*31°C* 
Não tinha saudades destas temperaturas, estou com uma dor de cabeça e tudo!!!



Hoje nem a Guarda escapa a um calorzinho, ainda que moderado

Às 17h, nas principais cidades:
Castelo Branco: 32.5ºC
Chaves: 32ºC
Vila Real: 31.8ºC
Viseu: 31.5ºC
Covilhã:31.3ºC
Bragança:29.2ºC
Guarda:27ºC


----------



## Snifa (24 Mai 2017 às 08:48)

Boas,

para quem não conhece deixo aqui o link do Flyweather para a estação no aeródromo de Mirandela ( Vale da Maceira, Passos, 4km SW de Mirandela ), mais uma estação interessante para seguir, e com web cam em directo, actualização de 5 em 5 minutos:



http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=32


----------



## Nickname (24 Mai 2017 às 09:37)

Aí está o resumo do dia mais quente do ano até à data, Viseu ficou a apenas 0.5ºC da temperatura máxima para o mês de Maio( no período 1971-2000), não me espantava se fosse ultrapassado hoje.


----------



## Nickname (24 Mai 2017 às 15:20)

*32.7ºC * em Viseu às 14h, lá vai mais um recorde de temperatura máxima ser batido, depois de o mesmo ter acontecido em Agosto e Setembro passados. 
Bater recordes de temperaturas mínimas  é que está quieto...


----------



## Bajorious (24 Mai 2017 às 18:56)

28.5ºC e 30%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Célia Salta (24 Mai 2017 às 22:21)

Vejo flashadas a partir da janela  Já nao é mau de todo ... Pode ser que chegue ca algo


----------



## Bajorious (24 Mai 2017 às 23:35)

24.7ºC / 30%hr.


----------



## Célia Salta (24 Mai 2017 às 23:40)

Boas por aqui esta brutal ainda longe mas avista-se clarões com pouco tempo de intervalo qu diria que tinha um espetáculo destes a esta hora :-)

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (24 Mai 2017 às 23:40)

vejo desde a varanda muita actividade eléctrica para zona da Serra do Açor


----------



## cm3pt (25 Mai 2017 às 07:28)

Uma granizada bem importante em Vila Real. Muitos roncos de trovões mas só ao longe (para sudoeste).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Mai 2017 às 09:46)

Bom dia,

O radar está interessante para esta hora da manhã, partindo do principio que o melhor será à tarde...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Mai 2017 às 10:04)

A bombar bem no Minho e Trás-os-Montes.


----------



## cm3pt (25 Mai 2017 às 10:32)

E aqui a imagem do Blitzortung no meu telemovel, identificando as descargas (em número) por area geografica


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Mai 2017 às 11:33)

Bela célula em Chaves e Montalegre...
Acabei de ligar para casa e a trovoada é importante... chuva ainda pouca.


----------



## windchill (25 Mai 2017 às 13:10)

Boa tarde!
1a noite de férias em Oleiros já rendeu umas quantas fotos obtidas na localidade de Orvalho.
Aqui vai uma delas.... a proxima noite vai voltar a ser de vigilia 





Enviado do meu SM-G930F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Mai 2017 às 13:45)

Chaves acumulou mais de 20mm durante a trovoada.
Bem bom!


----------



## Bajorious (25 Mai 2017 às 15:13)

Aqui está a limpar cada vez mais , embora gaja alguns Cummulus a formar no topo da serra

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2017 às 18:14)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Chaves acumulou mais de 20mm durante a trovoada.
> Bem bom!



A IPMA de* Chaves* registou *16,3mm* entre as 9h e as 10h locais,* 21,7mm* até às 11h.


----------



## cm3pt (25 Mai 2017 às 22:54)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A bombar bem no Minho e Trás-os-Montes.



E extraordinário que mais de 18 horas depois a celula que provocou a trovoada desta manhã em Chaves e outros locais de Tras os montes continue activa agora sobre a região da Cantabria


----------



## PedroAfonso (26 Mai 2017 às 00:55)

Começa a chover torrencialmente acompanhado de trovoada por aqui. Há uma hora estava céu estrelado.


----------



## invent (26 Mai 2017 às 01:29)

Bela cadência de relâmpagos em aproximação.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mai 2017 às 01:42)




----------



## trepkos (26 Mai 2017 às 01:49)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Começa a chover torrencialmente acompanhado de trovoada por aqui. Há uma hora estava céu estrelado.


Sempre aos mesmos...


----------



## PedroAfonso (26 Mai 2017 às 01:51)

São duas células bem definidas uma na zona da Guarda é outra em Castelo Branco.


----------



## trepkos (26 Mai 2017 às 01:54)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Começa a chover torrencialmente acompanhado de trovoada por aqui. Há uma hora estava céu estrelado.


Sempre aos mesmos...


----------



## trepkos (26 Mai 2017 às 01:54)

Sempre aos mesmos...


----------



## PedroAfonso (26 Mai 2017 às 02:53)

trepkos disse:


> Sempre aos mesmos...





trepkos disse:


> Sempre aos mesmos...





trepkos disse:


> Sempre aos mesmos...


----------



## k1d_16 (26 Mai 2017 às 03:11)

Esperava por este dia à 5 dias atrás e nunca mais vinha...  
Após uma noite 5* com trovoadas a surgir a Norte e a Sul +/- optei por tirar umas fotos a célula que estava sobre a Guarda que era a que estava mais activa aquela hora ( depois a que vinha da zona de Castelo Branco instalou-se sobre a zona de Penamacor/Sabugal e também dava umas boas fotos... mas máquina é só uma €€€€).
Vou deixar algumas fotos da célula que estava mais a norte da minha zona...





Hora 01:38
Local: Zona Belmonte






Hora: 01:37
Local: Direção Sarzedo/Guarda






Hora: 01:40
Local: Direçao Sarzedo/Guarda






Hora: 01:37
Local: Direção Sarzedo/Guarda






Hora: 01:39
Local: Direção Sarzedo/Guarda






Hora 01:50
Local: Direção Sarzedo/Guarda







Hora: 01:55
Local: Direção Sarzedo/Guarda


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2017 às 03:32)

k1d_16 disse:


> Vou deixar algumas fotos da célula que estava mais a norte da minha zona...





Lindos! Consegues indicar a hora/minuto aproximados em que fizeste estes registos?
Há uma última imagem que não aparece, talvez o link não tenha sido bem copiado.

EDIT: já vi a actualização, obrigado!


----------



## k1d_16 (26 Mai 2017 às 03:36)

Zona a Este da Guarda continua a ser muito fustigada pela trovoada, infelizmente não dá para fazer fotos porque já esta muito longe.
Bela noite/madrugada esta que já deu para lavar bem a vista e tirar algumas fotos! 
Se puder ser amanhã não me importo que haja outra vez e a começar mais cedo!


----------



## k1d_16 (26 Mai 2017 às 03:45)

StormRic disse:


> Lindos! Consegues indicar a hora/minuto aproximados em que fizeste estes registos?
> Há uma última imagem que não aparece, talvez o link não tenha sido bem copiado.




Já editei nas fotos hora e local/direção.
Esta célula entrou em actividade por volta da 1h15 minutos e só abrandou por volta das 2h...
A que vinha de Castelo Branco ganhou mais "força" deviam ser 2h15 +/- quando estava a passar a zona de Idanha-a-Nova e Penamacor...


----------



## cm3pt (26 Mai 2017 às 04:41)

Isto só visto.  Acorei com luzes e ronco potentes de trovões a sudoeste, peguei na câmara e qusando estava a preparar-me para registar....a trovoada morreu


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Mai 2017 às 08:51)

Bom dia.
Hoje o dia promete em especial a norte de Coimbra a avaliar pela imagens de satelite.

Continua a pipocar no extremo norte e Galiza e aproxima-se nova linha de instabilidade com bastante atividade no litoral norte.

Em Chaves Maio já faz corar Abril de vergonha.
Parabéns ao contemplados pelo espectaculo.


----------



## huguh (26 Mai 2017 às 12:17)

boas

por aqui comecei a ouvir a trovoada ainda não eram 3 da manhã , ao longe, e depois acordei com o barulho dos trovões às 4:15 
não durou muito mais tempo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Mai 2017 às 13:12)

A partir de agora as células vão começar a crescer com ganas e rapidamente...
Onde? Lotaria de sempre!
Neste momento pipoca a Leste de Bragança e linha de instabilidade no Minho a progredir para Trás os Montes... a energia solar fará o seu trabalho e fará explodir a convecção. 
Atenção ao granizo... a AEMET fala em "granizo grande".


----------



## Serrano (26 Mai 2017 às 14:24)

Confirmo que foi uma bela trovoada no Sarzedo cerca da uma da manhã, até com um pouco de granizo, mas sem precipitação exagerada.


----------



## keipha (26 Mai 2017 às 18:54)

Por aqui foi uma verdadeira desilusão. Tondela e arredores ficaram de fora do festival. Mais uma montanha que pariu um rato...

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## k1d_16 (26 Mai 2017 às 19:17)

Boas tardes!
Dia calmo, com algumas nuvens convectivas e um calor desgracado que parecia uma estufa...

Aparentemente isto está como ontem, muito calmo nuvens a Norte e a Sul da minha zona a deslocar para NE em direção à Guarda... Vamos ver se ganho o mesmo festival de ontem para mais umas fotografias... 

Vou fazer uma reza ao São Pedro


----------



## k1d_16 (26 Mai 2017 às 19:29)

Algumas nuvens a entrar na zona de Lisboa, quero acreditar que é daí que vem as boas novas...


----------



## windchill (26 Mai 2017 às 23:43)

Boa noite.

Abri um tópico onde coloquei lá as fotos que consegui obter da trovoada nas madrugadas de 25 e 26/Maio. 

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/2017-05-25-26-trovoada-na-zona-centro-orvalho-oleiros.9368/


----------



## Serrano (27 Mai 2017 às 11:00)

19.2°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Serrano (28 Mai 2017 às 10:52)

O sol tenta brilhar no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 19°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2017 às 20:28)

Boas...já de regresso há base ,depois de umas férias no sul de Espanha ...uma viagem longa e fresca ,o panorama por aqui meio nublado ,com 21.0ºC e 39%HR.


----------



## huguh (28 Mai 2017 às 20:28)

chove bem desde as 19h
ainda bem que não foi de manhã na meia maratona


----------



## Bajorious (28 Mai 2017 às 21:43)

A vaga de há pouco em Lisboa parece estar a dirigir-se aqui para a zona da serra .
Vamos aguardar..

Actual: 19.0ºC e 63%hr


----------



## AnDré (28 Mai 2017 às 22:47)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Chaves acumulou mais de 20mm durante a trovoada.
> Bem bom!



Já me tinham saltado à vista esses grandes acumulados de precipitação pela EMA de Chaves (aeródromo), mas como eram trovoadas...
No entanto agora os 26,7mm e 13,5mm das últimas duas horas, não me deixam grandes margens para dúvidas. O odómetro deve estar com problemas. É que nada no radar justifica esses acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2017 às 10:29)

Bons dias ...por cá continuamos de céu nublado ,com 18.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Bajorious (29 Mai 2017 às 11:59)

Céu nublado. Ja ameaçou chuva por 2 vezes mas nao passou disso 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2017 às 12:28)

Boas...já com o sol a espreitar de vez em quando ...com 21.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2017 às 14:20)

Boas...mais nublado com bom ambiente para o passeio da tarde ,com 21.2ºC e uma ligeira brisa de W .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2017 às 19:50)

Boas...tarde nublada e final tarde...já com sol e céu quase limpo ,com 21.6ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (29 Mai 2017 às 21:21)

Algumas nuvens.

18.2ºC e 65%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2017 às 21:32)

Boas...céu já limpo e ligeira brisa a passar...muito bom ,com 19.0ºC  49%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.9ºC / 23.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2017 às 11:06)

Bons dias .

Hoje já vêm bravo o gajo lá de cima ,céu limpo ,com 23.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2017 às 16:10)

Boas ...tarde quentinha ...hoje não gosto de andar na rua ,com 28.0ºC e algumas nuvens de calor e bom tempo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2017 às 21:58)

Boas...boa brisa em andamento ...bem que sabe na rua e vai arejando a casa ,com 20.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.7ºC / 28.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2017 às 08:00)

Bons dias .

Hoje está prometido ainda mais ,com 19.9ºC e céu limpo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2017 às 12:51)

Boas ...já se transpira sem fazer nada ...já não gosto disto ,nuvens de calor e com 28.1ºC .


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Mai 2017 às 13:02)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...já se transpira sem fazer nada ...já não gosto disto ,nuvens de calor e com 28.1ºC .


Agora temos é de aguentar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2017 às 14:18)

Boas ...mais nuvens para fazer sombra ,com 29.7ºC e algum vento de SWW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2017 às 19:19)

Boas ...hoje já passou dos trinta ...nuvens já fugiram ,com 29.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2017 às 20:07)

Boas...a brisa a chegar em força ...já vai varrendo o ar ,com 25.9ºC...bem melhor .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2017 às 21:16)

Boas...brisa a correr ,com 23.5ºC...muito bom.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2017 às 22:13)

Boas...vai descendo devagar agora...com 22.3ºC 44%HR.

Dados de hoje 16.7ºC / 30.7ºC .


De no mês de Maio ficou pelos 59.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (1 Jun 2017 às 20:22)

25.7°C e 20%hr.

Céu limpo. Brisa moderada.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2017 às 20:29)

Boas...melhor ambiente ,com 26.6ºC.


----------

